# Puppia and ipuppyone Harness comparison pics!



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

I got the girls some ipuppyone harneses, I love them!! I got matching ones, but both are too big for the girls right now. Bella's might have to do, as she's kinda between sizes. She's about 5 lbs and 16.5 weeks old.

Her Puppia one was obviously too small-









Izzie's XS ipuppyone harness seems to fit her better, but still too small-









Here is the Small on her-


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Oh those are super cute! I was thinking about buying an iPuppyOne; they look just as great as the Puppia


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

LittleHead said:


> Oh those are super cute! I was thinking about buying an iPuppyOne; they look just as great as the Puppia


They are! And they come in soo many fun patterns :-D


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, great. Now I want some. 
Hmmm...what size to order? My girls are 3 lbs. and close to 3. I better go look and choose some!

OH! Which brand is easier to unlock? The cheap little ones that I got at petmountain have such a small little clasps that my husband has a tough time getting them opened.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Karen get the XS ipuppyone with adjustable neck  They are such good prices w/ free shipping at http://pupincloset.com that how could you NOT?  The buckles are nice and not too small, and good quality.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

They seem the same to me. I'd get XS for them. Izzie isn't quite 3 lbs and the XS fits about the same as the small fits on Bella. I love how the ipuppyone's go up higher around the chest strap. It makes me like them more. I got both harnesses for $33 even shipped to!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cute!! : )


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I love the ipuppyone adjustable neck harness We got one from the secret santa frrom the wonderfull Kristi (flippedstars) & loved it so much that I just ordered a spare one for Friday so he can still go for walks when one is getting washed..


----------

